# Mantis Shrimp!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Lookin for a mantis shrimp. If anyone has a G.Smithii for sale, I would love to have a chat with you!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I love these things, but unfortunately I have neither the time, money, or experience to raise one.

I've heard of people getting a few from live rocks. Maybe you could check with your LFS to see if they've seen any in their live rocks?

Btw, if you're into Mantis Shrimp, Pistol Shrimp may also interest you.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

ahha I already have a pistol shrimp. I just recently acquired a biocube and it is perfect for a mantis shrimp


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention, looking for a specific type of Mantis may be difficult, I have never actually seen one for sale. The only time I've seen them was when on a dinner plate in Hong Kong and in youtube videos.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I know there is a zebrae Mantis at lucky's aquarium in market village for sale, but that will grow out my 14 cube. Smithii's have a perple meral spot. Very easy to tell!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Well I know there is a zebrae Mantis at lucky's aquarium in market village for sale, but that will grow out my 14 cube. Smithii's have a perple meral spot. Very easy to tell!


There's actually Mantis for sale in the GTA? ;]

How much is the zebra at Lucky's if you remember?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

uhm.....I think it was arnd 20~25? They used to have a smithii that I rlly wanted but didnt have the cube back then.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

NAFB had a neat mantis the other week, not sure if it is still there.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

SUM had some pretty ones for sale before, but they aren't available all the time.

Those that you get from LR are usually more on the boring side, they are still mantis, but lacks color/pattern people are after.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

bump:

just saw an amazing video about a mantis shrimp solving a rubiks cube. Dont know if it is true or not but enjoy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

derekc85 said:


> bump:
> 
> just saw an amazing video about a mantis shrimp solving a rubiks cube. Dont know if it is true or not but enjoy.


You can't be serious! Of course this can't be true. It is one fascinating creature though... life is simply amazing, gotta watch BBC LIfe!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

HEYA FELLAS! im still looking one incase anyone is wondering! hahah


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

if i see one i will let ya know. i go to big als in scarborough every week and they get them in from time to time.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

my advice is to have its home prepared well in advance as ive seen a few not fair so well and those people didnt have an established system for them to live in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flazky said:


> HEYA FELLAS! im still looking one incase anyone is wondering! hahah


I see them time to time at NAFB or SUM - best to check every so often.

Also, you can always have a store order one in for you.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

long time ago i saw 3 at luckys but not sure about now


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

It's amazing how a few videos can change the views of a creature. In the past no one ever wanted one of these in their tank. you would spend countless hours trying to figure out a way to remove one if you were unfortunate to get one in your newly acquired live rock. 

Beware of mantis shrimp in glass houses. They can do much worse then throw stones.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> It's amazing how a few videos can change the views of a creature. In the past no one ever wanted one of these in their tank. you would spend countless hours trying to figure out a way to remove one if you were unfortunate to get one in your newly acquired live rock.
> 
> Beware of mantis shrimp in glass houses. They can do much worse then throw stones.


My view of them was that they were yummy. 

In Hong Kong and China, they're called Lai Liu Ha. Which means 'urinating shrimp' because of their tendency to urinate while you cook them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Joeee said:


> My view of them was that they were yummy.
> 
> In Hong Kong and China, they're called Lai Liu Ha. Which means 'urinating shrimp' because of their tendency to urinate while you cook them.


Oohh eewYyummm?...

I've always wanted one of these guys.. One day! 

I'll keep an eye out for them!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't eat shell fish but i thought it was common knowledge to flush lobsters and shrimps and critters alike before cooking them. 

Flush: put them in fresh water for a minutes so they flush their system

Not sure if it's suppossed to be "fresh" salt water or "Freshwater".


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> I don't eat shell fish but i thought it was common knowledge to flush lobsters and shrimps and critters alike before cooking them.
> 
> Flush: put them in fresh water for a minutes so they flush their system
> 
> Not sure if it's suppossed to be "fresh" salt water or "Freshwater".


I know there's a hole in lobsters and crabs that you can shove a metal chopstick in to make them release some unwanted fluids.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

well honestly, the chances of a mantis shrimp breaking glass is zilch...I mean I have only heard of people "who had friends" that said their mantis broke the glass. And ontop of that, the only way I would imagine a mantis breaking glass is if he is 6" or larger and while they dig, they smash into the bottom or you are just being an idiot and feel like annoying him/her. And I will have padding at the bottom as well just as a precaution.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh eewYyummm?...
> 
> I've always wanted one of these guys.. One day!


On your dinner plate or in your aquarium?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just FYI. Passed by Lucky's at Market Village yesterday and saw a black and white stripped Mantis shrimp there.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Theres a place called Aquatic Kingdom on dundas, I was there a few days ago and saw a mantis shrimp in a small little tank within their frag tank.... Might want to see if its for sale... It was about 1.5inches big


----------

